# Ninjatrader 7 works with wine

## davidbrooke

Updated 9/13/15

I have just gotten Ninjatrader 7 working in linux using wine and winetricks. This is an important step since I want to be free of windows. The following will be a tutorial / documentation. Please use this post for the installation process. This post will be continually updated as needed.

Programs used:

Gentoo amd64

Wine Staging version 1.7.51

Winetricks version 20150706

Ninjatrader 7.0.1000.30 32 bit

Url's for reference

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine

https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10166

http://ninjatrader.com/InstallationGuide

http://ninjatrader.com/ConnectionGuides/NinjaTrader-Continuum-Connection-Guide

http://www.elitetrader.com/et/index.php?threads/ninjatrader7-works-on-linux-tested-on-ubuntu-using-crossover-13-2-0-and-probably-wine-too.285772/

1. Setup before Wine installation.

Add to /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords: (Gentoo amd64)

```
app-emulation/wine ~amd64

app-emulation/winetricks ~amd64
```

Add to /etc/portage/package.use:

```
app-emulation/wine staging abi_x86_32 -abi_x86_64
```

2. Install Wine and Winetricks:

```
sudo emerge -av wine winetricks
```

3. Wine config: (WINEARCH=win32 winecfg install 32 bit on 64 bit)

A.

```
winecfg
```

or

B. Applications>Wine>Configure Wine

Then set the following:

  1. Application>Windows Version>Windows XP

  2. Desktop Integration>Folders>/home/user/Documents

4. Install .Net 3.5sp1: This is where Winetricks get involved.

Execute the install script file for .Net series 2 - 3.5 (Don't restart during installation when asked....select restart later)

A. Manual way (will need to keep executing dotnet35 until completed):

```
winetricks dotnet35
```

or

B. Automated way (may fail if msxml3 file isn't downloaded first, could be fixed):

```
winetricks -q dotnet35sp1
```

5. Install other support programs:

```
winetricks -q corefonts gdiplus mdac27 mdac28 msftedit msxml4 msxml6 riched20 riched30 vb6run vcrun2003 vcrun2005 vcrun2008 vcrun2010 vcrun2012 vcrun2013
```

6. Install Ninjatrader program:

```
cd ~/Download

wine setup.exe
```

7. Start Ninjatrader:

A. Use the Application Launcher Menu / shortcuts

or

B. 

```
wine "c:/Program Files/NinjaTrader 7/bin/NinjaTrader.exe"
```

End of the installation.

Initial observations:

I will be testing the installation for the next two weeks for general trading use but not testing for strategies or backtesting. The current status:

Most everything seems to be working, charts, datafeeds (Ninjatrader continuum and Kinetic end of day), etc...

There are a few items that should be addressed:

1. Ninjatrader CQG continuum does not connect about 20% of the time. For now I just close the program and restart which has taken care of the issue.

2. Ninjatrader closes during the use the the session manager. I created about 10 entries for instrument session time and 2 - 3 times Ninjatrader closed.

3. Graphics could be better. I'm using a CI7-4790 with 4600HD and the colors aren't as good as they could be. The text isn't as sharp either. I'm not sure how to address this.

4. I restored a backup from a current windows setup and starting getting some random errors. I ended up re-installing wine, .Net 3.5sp1 and Ninjatrader which resolved the random errors.

Final thoughts:

With everything considered, I'm pleased but will try to see the improvements through. I will continue to use the Gentoo / Ninjatrader setup as long as it is viable.

The main Issues List is located on post #8.Last edited by davidbrooke on Tue Sep 15, 2015 10:39 pm; edited 8 times in total

----------

## davidbrooke

I have posted a few photos over on the Ninjatrader website:

http://ninjatrader.com/support/forum/showpost.php?p=420587&postcount=2

----------

## davidbrooke

Update

I wanted to list some more issues:

1. Icons at the top of the charts window are buggy. When I select an icon:

A. The pulldown window may or may not pulldown.

B. If there is a pulldown window, you can't select any item. The pulldown window vanishes randomly.

There are two other ways to get around this issue: use the keyboard ie ctrl-Q or right click on the chart and access the functions via that menu.

2. Freezing. I was changing the properties of a horizontal line and when I tried to change the width, I couldn't. The width field was inaccessible. I clicked on another window (control center) and clicked the horizontal line properties window again and then was able to change the width.

3. NT closing. I ran into 3 different scenarios where NT closed after 20 hours of straight usage:

A. I had just closed an order via the DOM and selected the control center from the task bar....NT closed.

B. During the startup process...control center opened, the charts opened and during the process of the datafeed opening (Continuum) ....NT closed. This was the only time in which the startup process occurred in this order. The usual startup process order was control center, datafeed then charts, without any NT closing issues.

C. While scrolling through the control center>log via the mouse scroll wheel....NT closed.

All three of the "NT closings" happened within minutes of each other.

I decided to start over with a clean install of Gentoo stable, wine, winetricks, .Net 3.5sp1 and NT7. The previous Gentoo install was for desktop / media usage which may have had some conflicting software. Going through the Gentoo installation process will help rule out any hardware issues, it is a good stress test.

----------

## davidbrooke

Update

I finished the new installs:

Gentoo

Wine

NT7

I wanted to try the same conditions that previously caused a failure (NT closing). Only one of the three caused a failure, which was the viewing of the log from the control center. This time NT didn't just close, the mouse lost functionality except for basic windows management ie moving a window. I couldn't select a field, any indicator... nothing. Then after a short period of time maybe 3 - 5 minutes a window with an error message popped up that NT had to close due to some error.

At this point I'm stopping any further testing with NT7 and Wine. The random and consistent issues make the the usability not existent.

----------

## davidbrooke

I have made an adjustment which is how the dll are loaded. Using wine configuration>libraries>existing overrides, the following dll's were switched to loading native only:

atl100

msvcp100

msvcr100

msxml3 (not changed, originally native)

vcomp100

I will be referring to this as the DLC or dll loading change.

The following are a list of issues prior to DLC. The results of DLC effects will be posted just below each entry.

1. Ninjatrader continuum does connect about 20% of the time. For now I just close the program and restart which has taken care of the issue. 

DLC 8/12/15 - Tested kinetick end of day feed. I did 10 rounds of opening then closing the datafeed without error.

2. Ninjatrader closes during the use the the session manager. I created about 10 entries for instrument session time and 2 - 3 times Ninjatrader closed. 

DLC 8/12/15 - Created 10 new sessions without error.

3. Graphics could be better. I'm using a CI7-4790 with 4600HD and the colors aren't as good as they could be. The text isn't as sharp either. I'm not sure how to address this.

DLC 8/12/15 - This wasn't a NT7 issue but a setup issue, that was rememdied, on the TV.

4. I restored a backup from a current windows setup and starting getting some random errors. I ended up re-installing wine, .Net 3.5sp1 and Ninjatrader which resolved the random errors. 

5. Icons at the top of the charts window are buggy. When I select an icon: 

A. The pulldown window may or may not pulldown. 

B. If there is a pulldown window, you can't select any item. The pulldown window vanishes randomly. 

There are two other ways to get around this issue: use the keyboard ie ctrl-Q or right click on the chart and access the functions via that menu. 

DLC 8/12/15 - No change.

6. Freezing. I was changing the properties of a horizontal line and when I tried to change the width, I couldn't. The width field was inaccessible. I clicked on another window (control center) and clicked the horizontal line properties window again and then was able to change the width. 

DLC 8/12/15 - Created 5 new lines types and changed 2 - 3 properties of each without error.

7. NT closing. I ran into 3 different scenarios where NT closed after 20 hours of straight usage: All three of the "NT closings" happened within minutes of each other.

A. I had just closed an order via the DOM and selected the control center from the task bar....NT closed. 

B. During the startup process...control center opened, the charts opened and during the process of the datafeed opening (Continuum) ....NT closed. This was the only time in which the startup process occurred in this order. The usual startup process order was control center, datafeed then charts, without any NT closing issues. 

C. While scrolling through the control center>log via the mouse scroll wheel....NT closed.

DLC 8/12/15 - Tested log: Sorted by Date, Category and Message. Selected via left mouse button 25 listings. Used the scroll wheel to move the log up and down several times. All tests were without error.

New issues since DLC:

8. NT7 closed when returning from another virtual window. This is a random event. It can not be reproduced reliably. (this issue may or may not have existed before)

----------

## davidbrooke

Update

After using NT7 with the DLC change overnight, some of the same issues have started to resurface after working fine at the start of the test.

1. Ninjatrader continuum does connect about 20% of the time. For now I just close the program and restart which has taken care of the issue. 

2. Ninjatrader closes during the use the the session manager. I created about 10 entries for instrument session time and 2 - 3 times Ninjatrader closed. 

7. NT closing. I ran into 3 different scenarios where NT closed after 20 hours of straight usage: All three of the "NT closings" happened within minutes of each other. 

C. While scrolling through the control center>log via the mouse scroll wheel....NT closed.

----------

## davidbrooke

Update

Thursday 8/13/15 Ended the DLC test. The changing of using native or built in didn't really make a difference.

Friday 8/14/15 I found another possible piece to the puzzle. I saw where visual C++, visual basic and some other programs were used in another's success at using NT7 on linux. I installed the following: (which I will call VBC)

winetricks -q gdiplus mdac27 mdac28 msftedit msxml4 msxml6 riched20 riched30 vb6run vcrun2003 vcrun2005 vcrun2008 vcrun2010 vcrun2012 vcrun2013

Today is Monday 8/17/15 and I haven't had anymore stability issues. I will continue to test till the end of the week.

All issues will be kept in one post, which will be the next post #8. I have gathered all issues and separated them into Open or Closed.

I will update the 1st post to have an up to date installation instructions.

I currently have two setups: demo and live.Last edited by davidbrooke on Tue Aug 18, 2015 12:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## davidbrooke

Updated 9/19/15

Issues List

Closed

2. Ninjatrader closes during the use the the session manager.

SOLUTION: Resolved with VBC update.

3. Graphics could be better. I'm using a CI7-4790 with 4600HD and the colors aren't as good as they could be. 

Resolved with monitor adjustment.

4. I restored a backup from a current windows setup and starting getting some random errors.

SOLUTION: Resolved with VBC update.

5. Freezing. I was changing the properties of a horizontal line and when I tried to change the width, I couldn't. The width field was inaccessible. I clicked on another window (control center) and clicked the horizontal line properties window again and then was able to change the width.

SOLUTION: Resolved with VBC update.

6. NT closing. I ran into 3 different scenarios where NT closed after 20 hours of straight usage: (All three of the "NT closings" happened within minutes of each other) 

A. I had just closed an order via the DOM and selected the control center from the task bar....NT closed. 

B. During the startup process...control center opened, the charts opened and during the process of the datafeed opening (Continuum) ....NT closed. This was the only time in which the startup process occurred in this order. The usual startup process order was control center, datafeed then charts, without any NT closing issues. 

C. While scrolling through the control center>log via the mouse scroll wheel....NT closed.

SOLUTION: Resolved with VBC update.

7. NT7 closed when returning from another virtual window. This is a random event. It can not be reproduced reliably. (this issue may or may not have existed before)

SOLUTION: Resolved with VBC update.

9. Failed to retrieve processor information to build machine ID: 'ProcessorNameString' not found.

On going Wine forums discussion:

https://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=25108

On going Ninjatrader forums discussion:

http://ninjatrader.com/support/forum/showthread.php?t=77211

Wine-Staging Bug submission - https://bugs.wine-staging.com/show_bug.cgi?id=528

POSSIBLE SOLUTION - Wine version 1.7.49. Tried version 1.7.50, same failure.

SOLUTION: See Wine-Staging Bug submission - https://bugs.wine-staging.com/show_bug.cgi?id=528

12. Reload data after internet outage. Using Control Center>Tools>Historical Data Manager>Reload>Reload All, causes an error per instrument.

WORK-AROUND - close and restart NT7.

POSSIBLY RELATED TO ITEM #9

SOLUTION: See Wine-Staging Bug submission - https://bugs.wine-staging.com/show_bug.cgi?id=528

14. 3rd party indicator requires license input on every startup.

WORK-AROUND - Input license.

POSSIBLY RELATED TO ITEM #9

SOLUTION: See Wine-Staging Bug submission - https://bugs.wine-staging.com/show_bug.cgi?id=528

Open

1. Ninjatrader CQG continuum does not connect 20% of the time.

This still continues to be the case for the demo but not for the live account or Kinetick EOD or Kinetick. There hasn't been any issues with the other datafeeds.

WORK-AROUND - The demo account is no longer used and there is no issue with the live account.

8. Icons at the top of the charts window are buggy. When I select an icon: 

A. The pulldown window may or may not pulldown. 

B. If there is a pulldown window, you can't select any item. The pulldown window vanishes randomly.

On going Wine forums discussion:

https://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=25085

POSSIBLE SOLUTION - Wine version 1.7.49. Tried version 1.7.50, same failure.

Wine Bug submission - https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=39136

Wine-Staging Bug submission - https://bugs.wine-staging.com/show_bug.cgi?id=535

10. IQFeed does not connect correctly when accessed in NT7. IQFeed is used for market stats and is started after Continuum due to the start order hierarchy. When IQFeed was started as the 1st or 2nd datafeed, it fails due to login but if you re-connect right after the failure, IQFeed connects and works sometimes on both the demo and live setup.

WORK-AROUND - Changed from IQFeed to Kinetick. Kinetick EOD worked everytime as expected, as was the case when Kinetick was tested.

11. IQFeed does not work correctly in Wine (outside of NT7). I can get IQFeed to start using it's programs such as Diagnostic but not IQwatchquote on Demo, not tested on Live.

WORK-AROUND - Changed from IQFeed to Kinetick. Kinetick EOD worked everytime as expected, as was the case when Kinetick was tested.

13. Datafeeds do not re-connect correctly after internet outage. The datafeeds re-connect but the charts and DOM do not continue to populate.

WORK-AROUND - close and restart NT7.Last edited by davidbrooke on Sun Sep 20, 2015 3:46 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## davidbrooke

Update

Today is Saturday 8/22/15 and the stability is fine. NT7 worked all week as expected. I was able to place trades, use drawing tools, manipulate charts, connect / disconnect datafeeds, etc... without any issues.

I found a couple more issues outside of general use:

Internet outages caused datafeeds not to restart when the internet came back online as they had done previously. I had to manually restart the datafeeds (items 12 and 13).

I have to re-enter an indicator license number each time I restart NT7 where as previously I just entered it initially (item 14).

I was also made aware of an important fact. Wine is a new tool for me and I just enable / disable use flags in Gentoo to setup app's to suit my needs. I found out from the Wine forums that I have been using a bleeding edge version of Wine called wine-staging.com. I submitted Wine bugs for items 8 and 9 when I was informed that I would need to re-submit after changing to regular Wine. I did that and will be submitting bugs to Wine-Staging as well.

So to be clear, Wine-Staging results are what has been reported not Wine. I tried just Wine and NT7 and the datafeeds would not connect as well as items 8 & 9. So Wine and NT7 are not a viable option yet.

I have upgraded Wine-Staging from version 1.7.47 to 1.7.49. I have not seen any real changes. Version 1.7.50 is out but not ready in Gentoo.

IQFeed datafeed is out due to my novice ability to get it working properly in Wine. IQFeed said "it just works in Wine" but I can't seem to make it happen so I switched to Kinetick datafeed. So Continuum, Kinetick and Kinetick EOD all work fine (items 10 and 11).

I need help with item 9 "Failed to retrieve processor information to build machine ID: 'ProcessorNameString' not found". I have a NT forum thread going but I'm not getting the answer I need which is....does "ProcessorNameString' not found" effect items 11-14?

----------

## davidbrooke

Update

Today is Friday 8/28/15 and stability continues to be a non-event. NT7 worked all week without any issues.

Upgraded wine to version 1.7.50 which didn't help any open issues.

Item 8 has had a bug submission made to Wine-Staging.

The big news for this week is that the "'ProcessorNameString' not found", item 9 issue has been resolved. I submitted a bug to the Wine-Staging group and they promptly resolved it. See item 9 for the bug url and the following url is the Gentoo forums help installing the patch: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1027576.html. The patch will be officially released in version 1.7.51 after 9/5/15.

Item 12 was closed since the reloading of historical data started working after item 9 was resolved.

Item 14 was closed since there was no longer a requirement to enter the license number after item 9 was resolved.

Items 10 and 11 are not changed after retesting with version 1.7.50 and the Wine-Staging patch. Item 11 is no longer related to item 9. I'm going to leave items 10 and 11 as is using the work-around of the Kinetick datafeed.

Item 13 is still open till I can test during an internet outage.

General outlook

Since item 9 was resolved the viability of using NT7 under linux becomes more of a reality. Currently I have no "show stopping" issues that prevent me from using NT7 and linux. There are a few minor issues (items 8 & 13) that I want to be resolved but they will not impede the use. Moving forward the view will be more of a "polish" than just "get it working".

----------

## davidbrooke

Update

Today is Tuesday 9/8/15. This will be a short update.

Item 8 status hasn't changed due to no activity.

Item 13 has had some testing but it is too early to post findings.

NT7 continues to work without issue.

Thanks

----------

## davidbrooke

Update 

Today is Sunday 9/13/15. This will be a short update. 

Item 8 status hasn't changed due to no activity. 

Item 13 continues testing but it is too early to post findings.

Using Wine 1.7.51. This has the fix for item #9. I have been using version 1.7.50 with a patch for the last couple of weeks.

NT7 continues to work without issue. 

Thanks

----------

## davidbrooke

Update 

Today is Saturday 9/19/15. This will be a short update. 

Item 8 status hasn't changed due to no activity. 

Item 13 continues testing but it is too early to post findings.

I no longer have the demo setup only the live.

It has been one month of stable use with the live... NT7 continues to work without issue.

Thanks

----------

## davidbrooke

Update 

Today is Sunday 11/15/15. This will likely be my last entry.

The items of most importance on the open issues list are 8 and 13. The others items are very minor or not worth pursuing.

Item 8 status hasn't changed but a dev over at wine-staging says it works. Another user says it doesn't work exactly right but is usable. I myself don't use the pulldown menu, I disable it. I will let others decide and debug if necessary.

Item 13 testing results:

1. The continuum datafeed and linux wouldn't perform like the continuum datafeed and windows. Continuum datafeed and windows would try to reconnect within a minute after internet disconnection and reconnect within seconds of a re-established internet connection. Continuum datafeed and linux would try to reconnect but after a considerable amount of time ie 15 - 45 minutes after the internet connection was re-established.

2. The Kinetick datafeed reacted the same with either linux or windows. After an internet disconnect, Kinetick would show a disconnect after 15 seconds then it would say it was reconnected after 60 seconds even though the internet wasn't connected. Kinetick was very repeatable.

Summation

I found that NT7 would work for someone that was:

1. Able to setup wine under linux.

2. Able to deal with internet outages (datafeed reconnections).

3. Work-around other small issues like item 8.

Not withstanding the above issues... NT7, wine and linux worked for three months with a comparable level of performance vs windows.

Thanks

----------

## jianguilea

Hi David,

Following your exp, I am trying running NinjaTrader8 rc1 on wine1.7.53, almost successful but a big red cross on each chart.

Have you ever tested NinjaTrader8 or do you have any idea about the red cross?

Which dependency is responsible for the chart?

Thank you for your helping.

Simon

----------

## davidbrooke

Simon

I stopped using Ninja Trader over a year ago mainly due to the lack of support for linux and switched to Sierra Chart. Here is that link:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1033014.html

I haven't used version 8 and I don't believe you will find much support. The linux user base is so small that Ninja Trader won't invest the time / money to make a linux version available. The best advice I can give you is to post questions on the Ninja Trader forums in hopes that someone else has experienced your issue(s). The "red cross" is something I no nothing about. Best of luck!

Thanks

----------

